# Morrocan Turkey Casserole



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

This normally isn't my bag but thought I'd share this after having tried it myself.

Step 1: Put 250g Turkey breast or thighs in a casserole dish



Step 2: Add 1 stock cube, 1 teasppon garlic, 1 teaspoon harrisa paste, 1 tin chickpeas, 1/2 carton pasatta, 5 chopped dried apricots, 1 carrot and one red pepper, chopped onion and a few sultanas (if you like them of course)



Step 3: Add 100ml water, and mix all ingredients in a casserole dish. Cook for hr 30 mins at temp 170.



Step 4: Serve with rice, baked or baby potato and green vegetables, pita breads or stuff it inside yellow peppers for a versatile lunch or dinner.



When it comes to cooking I'm a "special needs" chef, if I can make this - anyone can!


----------



## rockontop (Jul 6, 2012)

Will defo be giving this a try i love a wee bit turkey in my diet

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

